# NOX #2 sensor part of the DPF?



## Iluvmycruzediesel (Oct 16, 2017)

Hey there. So I recently went to Chevy to get my CEL diagnosed. And the technician told me that the code was for the Nox #2 sensor this time. And I’m just wondering if I have to get that replaced before I do a DPF delete or not. Because I don’t want to spend close to $800 to have that part replaced if it’s part of the DPF because I’ll just be deleting that sensor then.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

If you’re deleting it then you don’t need to replace that sensor.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

its not part of the dpf

its part of your emissions system, post dpf in the scr

if youre deleting, you wont need to replace the sensor


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Might want to check with local regulations and enforcement. I was reading about Alberta moving towards emission testing personal diesel vehicles with substantial penalties for deletes. This was over a year ago.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

sailurman said:


> Might want to check with local regulations and enforcement. I was reading about Alberta moving towards emission testing personal diesel vehicles with substantial penalties for deletes. This was over a year ago.


the source for that info is likely garbage

alberta doesnt even look at the emission systems on commercial vehicles on the yearly inspection anymore

page 27 http://www.transportation.alberta.ca/Content/docType41/Production/CVIManual.pdf

if they aint after commercial vehicles, they wont go after personal


----------

